# Five fingered carrot



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...her-Nature-gardener-digs-fingered-carrot.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet that actually came from Dave the Dead's Shadow Farm

I'm actually pleased to see there is at least one man in the world who does not immediately run out and try to sell an oddity on eBay for $20,000


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder how much my husband would fetch on the open market?? Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like a pumpkin mans foot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I much prefer an odd man-looking ginger root or a phallic carrot glob to giggle at....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nevermind- the link I was trying to post didn't work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to slapp Deb with that carrot for having a veggie fettish


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YOU SHOULD SEEN THE SIZE OF THIS SWEET POTATO> I got all hot & flustered. I have no idea why the pic disappeared after I cut the link..the pic was there and amazingly lifelike. LMAO.


----------

